# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  plugin GMF diteur type bpmn

## quark64

Bonjour,

J'essai d'utiliser GMF pour crer un editeur graphique de diagramme type BPMN.
Est-il possible de crer avec GMF des connections sur les quelles on peut ajouter des objects? Par exemple sur une branche de flow de contrle je voudrais ajouter un processus.
J'ai l'impression que cela n'est pas possible via les outils de description du graphique et du mapping. Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer. Faut-il crer des entits graphiques spcifiques?

----------

